# need higher lumens



## rubbfuzz (Dec 18, 2007)

hey all i was wondering how many lumens is sufficiant for one plant through the flowering stage..  and can i buy a light that puts out enough lumens in rite aid, walmart, home depot.  
thanx for the help!


----------



## akirahz (Dec 18, 2007)

3,000-5,000 lumens should be enough for 1 plant, but the more the merrier


----------

